# Electronics on Charter Boats



## jtulls (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm doing some planning work for an upcoming charter and I'm curious what to expect in terms of chart plotters and electronics onboard. I usually run Navionics maps on my plotter and the app on my phone or iPad -- should I expect to have the bare minimum onboard and bring the iPad along as backup?


----------



## ohdrinkboy (Dec 27, 2013)

I expect nothing but a chart. I have a hard time trusting electronics that I am not really familiar with. If it's the BVI, a good pair of eyeballs and a chart goes a long way.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I find unfamiliar chartplotters to be useless to me - if they even work at all.

I always bring my Garmin handheld with a bicycle handlebar mount. I mount it on the binnacle at the beginning of the week using plastic wires ties, and cut the plastic ties off at the end of the week. I'll usually pre-load my planned routes in it from my computer before heading out for the charter. I can also plot routes on the computer while underway and transfer them over by USB.


----------



## jtulls (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback! I figured I should plan for only having paper charts, but I was hoping there might be a little more 

I've been scoping out some areas on the Navionics webapp and will put some waypoints into the app on my iPad, that way I can use it on deck and still have the paper charts down below


----------



## k7el (Jan 5, 2013)

Charter company should be able to tell you what the boat is equipped with. I generally bring my own charts, tide/current tables, guide books and a handheld GPS and VHF radio regardless. The handheld VHF has come in very handy on a couple of charters.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

All the charter boats I have been on have been pretty well equipped, including paper charts, a chartplotter, mounted VHF, and at least one handheld VHF (and usually an auto-pilot as well). Part of the check-out on the boat includes operation of this equipment. So, I have never felt any need to bring my own charts, GPS, or anything else like that.

In addition, as mentioned, every company that I've dealt with provided a list of supplied equipment well ahead of time, so I could see for myself what was going to be available. At most, a couple of times, I have brought along my own cruising guide to the area I was going to be in.


----------



## jtulls (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks - I'll check with the charter company to see!


----------

